# Tanning Salons in Dubai?



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a tanning salon close to Oud Metha, but am interested in salon availability anywhere in Dubai.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zed_kid (Sep 25, 2012)

airedale said:


> I'm looking for a tanning salon close to Oud Metha, but am interested in salon availability anywhere in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There is one literally outside my house (all I have to do is open the front door) working hours are from 6am to 6pm everyday! Im pretty sure theres one around Oud Metha too


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

is this something like the electric cettle thread??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

airedale said:


> I'm looking for a tanning salon close to Oud Metha, but am interested in salon availability anywhere in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Google is your friend !!!  

https://www.google.com/search?q=tanning+salons+in+dubai

more specifically:

Tanning Body & Mind in Dubai - Search - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Seriously?
you *ARE* joking aren't you?

big orangey yellow thing.
look up....
it's in the sky EVERY day.

gives you all the vitamin D you need
(and a tan)

This isn't Glasgow!

my head is really sore from hitting it on the desk for all these threads recently!
kettles
tanning
personal shoppers


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, I found those resources already through Google.

Hence the post on expats.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

*gets on soapbox* using tanning beds is bad, bad, bad! Go ahead, use them and give yourself skin cancer! The only way to have a good/healthy tan is to fake it - get a spray tan. Or you know, if you must have a 'real' one - there's this huge orange ball called 'the sun' outside, virtually everyday here - but you still need to use high factor sunscreen.

*gets off soapbox*


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

spray tan / fake tan / tanning salon = gender tax!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a tanning salon in Jumeirah. It's called The Beach. Just get on THE BEACH Road and take the right towards THE BEACH and you should be able to see it. You're welcome


----------



## Totalloss (Feb 25, 2013)

airedale said:


> I'm looking for a tanning salon close to Oud Metha, but am interested in salon availability anywhere in Dubai.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Just wait for the summer to start.


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions.

I'm still looking for a tanning salon in Dubai.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Seriously?
> you ARE joking aren't you?
> 
> big orangey yellow thing.
> ...


smh

I just got 8" of the white stuff and it's -11.111*C.
I should be looking for one. lol


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> smh
> 
> I just got 8" of the white stuff and it's -11.111*C.
> I should be looking for one. lol


You must be back in the Northeast.

I've been through 10' in one night, and worked in temperatures of -50 C.

Rain, Snow or Sunshine, I need to be able to absorb measured doses of sunlight within the limitations of my available free time.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

airedale said:


> You must be back in the Northeast.
> 
> I've been through 10' in one night, and worked in temperatures of -50 C.
> 
> Rain, Snow or Sunshine, I need to be able to absorb measured doses of sunlight within the limitations of my available free time.


I'm in Brooklyn, New York, USA. It's not too bad. I enjoyed the snow with my son, possibly for the last time. At least I'm not upstate, Illinois or Michican. Now, they know snow.

PS. I didn't forget the Canadians but they aren't a part of the US, yet.


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

Went to school in the Bronx and Manhattan and lived on Long Island for 20 years.
I love Manhattan and the Boroughs.

My family is still frozen-in about an hour south of Montreal in the Adirondacks.
I love it up there and in Alaska, but I'm really enjoying all the outdoor activities available here due to the consistently near perfect weather Dubai has to offer.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

airedale said:


> Went to school in the Bronx and Manhattan and lived on Long Island for 20 years.
> I love Manhattan and the Boroughs.
> 
> My family is still frozen-in about an hour south of Montreal in the Adirondacks.
> I love it up there and in Alaska, but I'm really enjoying all the outdoor activities available here due to the consistently near perfect weather Dubai has to offer.


I'm so green right now. lol


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

airedale said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions.
> 
> I'm still looking for a tanning salon in Dubai.


there's still a free one outside….!
big yellow thing. Wear sunglasses.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

By tanning salon, do you mean something that will give you a 'real' sun tan or one with a spray machine that makes you look like mahogany ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Fake and bake or spray tan is the way to go. Tanning in UV tubes until you look like a worn out leather handbag is never a good look or you know getting skin cancer.
Pale and proud over here!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

fake shows. (and looks truly awful / ridiculous, however expensive it was!)

pale and real is far more appealing, in my opinion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vantage said:


> fake shows. (and looks truly awful / ridiculous, however expensive it was!)
> 
> pale and real is far more appealing, in my opinion.


That's because most people who fake tan, choose a colour that is too dark or orange for them. Seen some really good spray tans and you'd honestly never know. Being subtle is the key.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> Seriously?
> you *ARE* joking aren't you?
> 
> big orangey yellow thing.
> ...


You freakin' beat me to it. I was going to say: "There's this fantastic one I know about, it's free in a lot of places. I call it...THE BEACH. Seriously, get on it."


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Pale and proud over here!


White pride, eh? 

/nhf


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Our pool doesn't get the sun when I want to go the pool and I'm too lazy for the beach (Dubai Problems)

So I might go and have a few minutes tomorrow


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Byja said:


> White pride, eh?
> 
> /nhf


Lol I do have to admit that I can look pasty at times. Blue veins are never good.


----------



## airedale (Jan 15, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> By tanning salon, do you mean something that will give you a 'real' sun tan or one with a spray machine that makes you look like mahogany ?


Yes. Specifically, I'm looking for UVB treatment. I need a reliable source with a consistent dose rate that will fit into my very busy schedule.

I'm not interested in UV or spray tanning.

Thanks.


----------



## arashov (Jan 8, 2014)

A tanning unit with low watts and spaghetti lights produces more UVB for health reasons.

check out iTAN Lounge


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a ladies salon place in MoE called something like 'Sisters' and they have tanning as an option on their price list.

No, I haven't sneaked a peek but my OH has her hair done there and its on the price list


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> There's a ladies salon place in MoE called something like 'Sisters' and they have tanning as an option on their price list.
> 
> No, I haven't sneaked a peek but my OH has her hair done there and its on the price list


Giving away too much information with a disclaimer....


----------



## travelling through (Jan 21, 2014)

great one in mirdiff


----------

